# New Uniden phone audio issue



## 1Chas (Mar 6, 2011)

*I just got a uniden dect 6 cezai 2998 corded/cordless phone. I mainly use the corded phone. Sometimes the audio is clear and sometimes it's muffled/distorted. The main problem is that I can't hear myself on the phone. I guess most new phones are like this now, but I wonder if there is a way to hear myself - like phones have been for the past 120 years or so.*


----------

